# What to do with the commons and/or slicks



## Drift (Sep 16, 2020)

Besides rebury them!  Just wondering what everybody here does with their common as dirt bottles. Stuff you can't sell for more than ten cents or a quarter each. I've given away a number of bottles while walking home from the dump to passers-by. Hopefully someone catches the bottle bug from it. I remember coin collectors being very encouraging to me when I was very young. Those freebies went a long way toward fostering my lifelong interest in old coins. I've always tried to pay that forward. Today I set out a box of free bottles at the curb. Right away I met a hippie lady who makes incense. She's going to make some with my favorite scents and trade for some cheapo bottles I have for sale. Was worth it just for that! If only I could barter common bottles for everything I would ordinarily buy...


----------



## embe (Sep 16, 2020)

Re-purpose or pay it forward are both great ideas.  I'd jump on those in a heartbeat for free, so glad somebody appreciated them.,


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 17, 2020)

Stuff of that level I leave in the hole or give away on location if I am digging in the city.  My wife would kill me if that sort of stuff showed up at the house .


----------



## Drift (Sep 17, 2020)

They all disappeared before the garage truck got here, thankfully. Second time I've done this. I'll keep it up until they stop getting taken. I wasn't gonna bother bringing them in the house but they were taking up too much room in the garage. I had a buyer taking them for .10-.25 each but I guess they decided a thousand bottles was enough for them.


----------



## Drift (Sep 18, 2020)

My putting a box of bottles out at the curb led to getting offered a vendor spot at a weekly drum circle tonight. Just labeled prices on a bunch of twenty-five cent to $10 bottles. If it goes well, that could be a nice weekly pocket money boost. And I can get all the henna tattoos and tarot readings I can stand.


----------



## Drift (Sep 18, 2020)

Results of the first drum circle antique bottle sale: I made $25, some cannabis, popcorn, a tarot reading, and some incense. Interestingly, only the really common .25-$2 bottles sold. Hometown embossed bottles didn't sell even at $3-8, less than I'm asking online for them. The nicest bottle that sold was just an aqua corktop Dr. Miles Medical Co. bottle for $2. The only blown bottle that sold was a slick. I got invited to come back next week. Hopefully I'll do better. Was a good time regardless. Don't be afraid to infiltrate your local drum circle and hang out with the hippies.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Sep 19, 2020)

Let the clear slicks sit in a window a while and watch it turn purple!


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 24, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Stuff of that level I leave in the hole or give away on location if I am digging in the city.  My wife would kill me if that sort of stuff showed up at the house .



Your wife?


----------



## yacorie (Sep 24, 2020)

I give them to the local florists - they use them for weddings etc.


----------



## New England Digger (Sep 24, 2020)

If they are colorful, I take and break them and use the shards as shown.  If I dig a good color of shard I keep it as well.  Then I buy an inexpensive shadow box frame, one that the back can be easily removed and cut a piece of glass (or have it cut) to fit this opening. This way you have glass on the front and back. They can be hanged, but are much more attractive sitting on a window sill or ledge. Here are two different frames.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm lucky, becuase I have an antique dealer who will give me at least $25 for a box of commons or slicks. Always take cobalt! I always can sell a box of common cobalt for around $40, again it depends on where you live.


----------



## embe (Sep 25, 2020)

New England Digger said:


> If they are colorful, I take and break them and use the shards as shown.  If I dig a good color of shard I keep it as well.  Then I buy an inexpensive shadow box frame, one that the back can be easily removed and cut a piece of glass (or have it cut) to fit this opening. This way you have glass on the front and back. They can be hanged, but are much more attractive sitting on a window sill or ledge. Here are two different frames.



YES!  That's the stuff.  Nice way to display.  Awesome.  

A double-pane window will also work.  I'm in the process of taking some discarded old wood framed windows and filling them with marbles.


----------

